# Frame back for 374 (Dummy) from powder painter



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Thought I would show some up to date pictures of my project of changing frames
for #374 Dummy T & P GP-7. Here is the picture lineup:

1) Bare Frame as delivered.

2) Old cracked original frame.

3) Body on frame and unattached truck assy.(To see what the finished
project will look like.)

When time permits will switch all original parts from old frame to new. Comments
always welcomed. 

Thanks-Larry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Larry why didn't you just add this to the other thread?
It keeps all the info together, why start a new thread? :dunno:

I still like that color scheme. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

big ed said:


> Larry why didn't you just add this to the other thread?
> It keeps all the info together, why start a new thread? :dunno:
> 
> I still like that color scheme. :smilie_daumenpos:


Big Ed: Your correct Ed; I did it for no perticuliar reason. Thought the other one
was getting a little old. Yes the paint scheme is one of their best. Thanks. Larry

P.S. Did you ever have a 374/375??


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I never really had any S trains. 

The one I had I gave to an S member here, actually I traded it for some HO items.
Nothing special, it was the Casey Jones locomotive and tender.

I do have this one and a few cars in S, but I never ran any S trains.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Big Ed: Nice Baldwin!! I have the one with number 21801. Week point with these
units is where the body screw goes in behind the cab. Most I'm afraid cracks the
plastic body. Larry


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

That is correct. Have to always check that before buying one. Too bad too, they look nice with their paint scheme.


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

OK; after 6 hrs of tedious work we got it done. 374 T/P/W Dummy looks gorgeous.
Enclosed is several pictures of my project for today. He we go:

1) That's the Boss

2) Frame to frame when we started.

4) Finished frame with transfered wireing.

3) & 5) Final product. Comments please.

Surprised to see a little hand lettering inside the body it read:XA11384 Cost:$3.00!!
Probably put on by a dealer years ago. If you follow E-Bay this body in excellant
shape like mine are running close to$100. Glad I found it a "S" feast for a fraction of that.

Now if you will excuse me it is time for a Christian Bros. Brady after that type of work!

Larry


----------



## llskis (Apr 11, 2013)

Couple of add on informations. To keep the body from melting which is common
with these I used #432 18V bulbs instead of the 1449 14V bulbs. Hopefully they
will put out less heat. BTW please note my new Lionel A/F Fastrak; which I like 
the looks of. Larry


----------

